# Estación meteorológica



## jordiamat (Dic 13, 2005)

Hola, 

He comprado una estación meteorológica de la marca LA CROSSE TECHNOLOGY, modelo WS9152 con un transmisor de temperatura TX17, que venía incorporado. 

He observado que la temperatura exterior que marca el TX17, es 1ºC más que la temperatura real. 

¿Hay alguna forma de ajustar este ºC de diferencia? 
He visto que en la parte posterior del TX17, hay un pequeño potenciómetro. ¿Qué se regula actuando sobre él? 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. 

Saludos, 

Jordi


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 14, 2005)

Claro que hay forma... haz una adaptación diferencial... para que la T medida sea la resta de la T ambiente externa menos la T del circuito...


----------



## jordiamat (Dic 15, 2005)

Hola MorbidAngel,

Gracias por tu respuesta pero no entiendo lo que me dices. ¿Qué es una adaptación diferencial? ¿Cómo hay que hacerla?

Saludos,

Jordi


----------



## meteo (Jun 17, 2007)

Buenas

Por partes, no estoy seguro si este topic debe pertener a esta sección del foro o a otra, entre otras cosas porque soy un auténtico ignorante en este campo. Si fuera de otra sección, ruego me perdonéis y la coloquéis donde proceda. 

Mi problema es el siguiente, probablemente ya hayáis hablado de ello en alguna ocasión pero sólo veo un topic relacionado y no me aporta mucho jejeje.

El caso es que pretendo comprarme una estación meteorológica profesional a una empresa de EEUU. Esta estación también la venden aquí, pero el precio es el doble, cerca de 1100 euros y en USA  a través de ebay me sale por unos 600 euros. Hasta ahí no habría ningún problema,, ese surge cuando el vendedor me comenta que sólo venden estaciones pero para tensiones americanas, es decir 110 Vac. Aquí tenemos 220 Vac. Como os podéis imaginar mi pregunta es simple, tengo entendido que hay transformadores o adaptadores de 110Vac a 220Vac (lo mismo me equivoco pero me suena que para bombillas había algo así), si es verdad que existen, valdrían para este aparato sin que le afecte, es decir son seguros y fiables????

El link de una de las tiendas de ebay donde venden esta estación es http://cgi.ebay.es/Davis-Wireless-V...hZ003QQcategoryZ48625QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

No hay muchas especificaciones técnicas pero para que tengáis más detalles.

En ebay he visto que hay adaptadores como este

http://cgi.ebay.es/ADAPTADOR-UNIVER...119387405QQihZ018QQcategoryZ294QQcmdZViewItem

Y la estación no supera los 100 w ni de coña con lo cual no habría ningún problema en ese sentido, pero claro, la consola de la estación estaría conectada toda la vida a la red, no sé si estos aparatos valdrían para estar conectados siempre, supongo que sí, ya que no es un trasto que gaste mucho.

En esa página comentan que la consola también puede ser alimentada por pilas, entiendo yo que normales, de las grandes pero normales y corrientes, "Console powered by AC adapter with 3 “C” backup batteries" corregidme si no son pilas normales (cuando digo normales me refiero a que se puedan comprar aquí fácilmente). Dice que duran un año con uso normal (tengo mis reservas sobre que duren tanto tiempo, en cualquier caso, teniendo la opción de las pilas, en el caso de que hubiera un adaptador de tensión, creéis que compensa tenerlo en lugar de las pilas??? Me refiero si el precio no fuera muy caro

No tiene que ver mucho con la electrónica, pero por si acaso, el rango de frecuencias en el que se mueve es de 902 a 928 MHz supongo que eso me debería dar igual o no????

Pues de momento eso es todo, puede que con ese chisme valga, pero por si acaso...



Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 17, 2007)

Si quieres estar completamente seguro  preguntales si el transformador es exterior , casi seguro que es asi 99% (por un tema de normativas)

Como se alimenta tu ADSL, telefono, ipot, es uno de esos transformadores seguro. Si no fuera asi seria como tu tele, que sale un enchufe directo a la tension casi seguro que no sera el caso.

Mira de conseguir el manual de usuario, busca la web del fabricante y bajate el manual.


Si es asi no te preocupes cualquier transformador te servira, hasta de los chinos aunque no te los aconsejo.

Puede que duren 1 año las pilas, seguro que son de lo mas normales, puensa que estas estanciones solo se "despiertan" cada 1 segundo y se vuelven a dormin,o sea estan un 80% apagadas.

En el tema de frecuencias no hay problema, en europa estan aceptadas.


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 11, 2007)

Estoy realizando un proyecto en la univ el cual necesito realizar algunas mediciones que son las mas abajo mencionadas. Queria saber si alguien tenia alguna idea de como realizar algunas de estas mediciones por medios de IC o como construirlos mecanicamente.

Barómetro
Anemómetro
Medicion direccion del viento
Pluviómetro
Solalimetro
Humedad del suelo
Temperatura del aire

Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Sep 12, 2007)

Hola! Te tengo un esquema sobre la forma de hacer un pluciómetro. Es un poco complicado, pero bueno, lo que pides es un poco complicado. A lo menos lo que sale en el esquema, te puede dar alguna idea.
Suerte!


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 13, 2007)

Gracias lo tomare en cuenta. Para el sensor de temp havia pensado en el lm35 y el de humedad tambien lo tengo resuelto pero los demas nos e si existen IC para ellos.


----------



## kepelotas (Sep 16, 2007)

medicion de tiempo te sirve un molinillo de viento y un frecuencimetro inviertes el dato o calculas el tiempo en vez de frecuencia y ahora no me acuerdo si lo multiplicas por 2piR o por R donde estará mi física de 1º,

direccion veleta tacometro y a tomar por cleta biciculo.
Solalimetro una LDR o una celula fotovoltaica.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 16, 2007)

y la lengua. Coloca alguna que otra coma y verás como al leer lo que escribes no te asfixias


----------



## Paloky (Sep 17, 2007)

aerodesliza dijo:
			
		

> Estoy realizando un proyecto en la univ el cual necesito realizar algunas mediciones que son las mas abajo mencionadas. Queria saber si alguien tenia alguna idea de como realizar algunas de estas mediciones por medios de IC o como construirlos mecanicamente.
> 
> Barómetro
> Anemómetro
> ...





Hola Aerodesliza.


Para hacerte el barómetro, mira la siguiente pàgina. Aquí te da el esquema y los compoenentes ha utilizar.
http://www.davidbray.org/onewire/barometer.html


El anemómetro, lo puedes realizar con unas pelotas de ping-pong, cortadas por la mitad. Con las mitades, te haces una veleta y la montas sobre el rotor de un motor de juguete de estos típicos de 1'5v de continua.  Un motor de continua, lo puedes utilizar como motor cuando le aplicas corriente, o lo puedes utilizar como generador cuando lo hacer girar. El viento hará girar la veleta conectada al rotor del motor y este se comportará como un generador de voltage.  (A mas voltage, mayor velocidad de giro del rotor = mas viento). Solo tienes que ller el voltage del motor.


La medición de la dirección del viento, la puedes realizar poniendo una veleta a un potenciómetro sin topes y según el valor del potenciometro, conoceras en todo momento la dirección del viento.


El Pluviometro, te lo puedes currar un poco, poniendo tiras conductoras en el recipiente a una determinada distancia entre ellas. El agua cerrarà el circuito entre ellas y sabras la cantidad de agua del cubo.


"Solalímetro", supongo que te refieres a  cantidad de luz?.  Puedes usar una LDR o un pequeño panel solar para saber si hace sol o està nublado.


Humedad del suelo.  Para esto, necesitas poner dos electrodos a una distancia conocida y medir la resistencia entre los dos electrodos.   A mayor humedad, menor resistencia.


Temperatura del aire.   Sonda de Temperatura resistivo tipo NTC o utilizar un LM35 (lo tienes en SMD o TO92).


Espero te haya podido ayudar.

Un Saludo.


----------



## masseta (Sep 28, 2007)

Hola,

tengo la intención de hacerme una estación meteorológica. A ver si alguien me puede dar ideas. Soy muy novato en esto de la electrónica. He estudiado Ingenieria Informática Técnica de sistemas y quisiera utilizar este proyecto como tesis.

Mi intención es utilizar unos sensores algunos dentro de casa (temperatura, humedad, .) y otros fuera (tamperatura, presión atmosférica, velocidad viento, dirección viento, humedad, etc.

Sabe alguien de algun proyecto donde guiarme. Los sensores exteriores, como comunicarlos con el microcontrolador? IR, Wifi, cable? Mi intención es poner los sensores de viento en la azotea de mi edificio, por lo tanto, cableado e IR descartado.

Repito, estoy muy verde en este tema. Igual me estoy pasando, pero no hay prisa. Lo que me interesa es aprender.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Una estacion meteorologica implica una gran variedad de circuitos, yo te aconsejaria que empieces por alguno solo uno en particular.

Lo primero que se me ocurre es confeccionar un conversor AD para que tu PC lea los datos que los sensores mediran, los datos del conversor se envian por ejemplo al puerto paralelo.

Este es un conversor AD economico y facil de conseguir, fijate en su funcionamiento.

http://web.mit.edu/6.115/www/datasheets/ADC0801.pdf


----------



## masseta (Sep 29, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta,

me gusta lo de controlarlo con el PC por el puerto paralelo, a este le pondria un microcontrolador con comunicacion SPI, al cual irían conectados los sensores. Los sensores los controlaría mediante el pin chip select para que compartieran el bus. El problema seria encontrar sensores que trabajen al mismo voltaje y tengan comunicación SPI.

Voy bien por ahí?

Otro problema sería el de la comunicación entre los sensores y el Microcontrolador ya que algunos de los sensores irían a la azotea del edificio (viento, lluvia, etc.), muy lejos de mi PC. Como puedo comunicarlos? Radiofrequencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Cualquier sensor que implementes Presion, RPM, Temperatura, se puede convertir a Tension y de ahy al conversor, la seleccion de que sensor deseas medir es facil, con un conmutador analogico, que incluso lo puede manejar la PC secuencialmente como para llevar un registro continuo de datos.
RPM: Por velocidad del viento.
Entre la azotea y la PC exixten circuitos hibridos para resolver ese tema, son especificos para la transmision de datos en formato digital y trabajan a 433 MHz

Algo como para entretenerce:
http://www.wenshing.com.tw/english/index.asp


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 29, 2007)

Hola, a todos ,como ampliación mando esta pagina ,suerte saludos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estación_meteorológica


----------



## Paloky (Oct 1, 2007)

Miren el post.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/proyecto-estacion-meteorologica-9697/


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 7, 2007)

Estoy trabjando actualmente en la estacion si necesitas alguna ayuda solo preguntame


----------



## omare55 (Abr 2, 2009)

aerodesliza dijo:
			
		

> Estoy trabjando actualmente en la estacion si necesitas alguna ayuda solo preguntame



Podrias subir información de lo que estas construyendo
Miguel


----------



## macraig (Abr 2, 2009)

Mira un ejemplo de un termometro remoto. Tal vez te pueda servir como punto de partida.

http://hackec.blogspot.com/2009/03/termometro-de-red.html


----------



## macraig (Abr 2, 2009)

Mira un ejemplo de termometro remoto. Tal vez te sirva de punto de partida.

http://hackec.blogspot.com/2009/03/termometro-de-red.html


----------



## LORD KSPER (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola

Aqui hay algo, muy bueno para ajustar un anemometro casero que se armen por, hay varios san google te dice, solo hay que hacerlos lo mas cercano posible a uno comercial, no valen los ventiladores de pc o cualquier otro ventilador. Tengo varios esquemas, que se encuentran en la red son echos con materiales caseros y los mejor es que pueden ser reciclados.

aca el link:

http://foro.cometas.información/index.php?PHPSESSID=72d4f350b1eb2e45d6f7444439cb8e2e&topic=4303.0


----------



## ekio (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola,
yo tambien estoy haciendo un proyecto de una estacion meteorologica y leyendo esto me encuentro con la siguiente duda:

¿Se venden potenciometros sin topes?? es que si lo capo tendra un punto ciego y por tanto en ese punto no me dira en que posicion se encuentra la veleta...

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2010)

ekio dijo:
			
		

> ...¿Se venden potenciometros sin topes?? es que si lo capo tendra un punto ciego y por tanto en ese punto no me dira en que posicion se encuentra la veleta......


Mira esto para "Leer" la posición de la veleta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encoder-optico-128-posiciones-posibles-made-in-casa-15251/


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 12, 2010)

agrego  la parte electrónica al pluviómetro de ELIUSM...
puedes poner por ej: 1 sensor (osea, un led) cada 3/5/10mm del tubo... en mi país la lluvia se mide en mm... nos se si es igual en en tuyo...

También se pueden poner mas de un circuito de estos... osea... si quieres un pluviómetro de gran capacidad, con 2 o 3 estaría bastante bien...

el circuito es de Cekit, cosa que me suena que o este equivocado...

cualquier cosa estoy a disposición y suerte con el proyecto!

mariano22


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 13, 2010)

para el pluviometro el circuito de cekit te viene bien solo tienes que colocar los sensores de modo que la distancia de te de la media en milimetros o cualquier otra que se utilize en tu pais


----------



## ekio (Ene 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mira esto para "Leer" la posición de la veleta:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encoder-optico-128-posiciones-posibles-made-in-casa-15251/


 
Muchas gracias, justamente ayer lo estuve hablando con mi profesor y me comento la idea de utilizar un encoder y aunque habia pensado en uno de 8 bits este tambien me viene al pelo. Perdona si estoy un poco torpe aun y pregunto demasiado, ya que probablemente te haga alguna pregunta mas.

saludos



			
				ekio dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, justamente ayer lo estuve hablando con mi profesor y me comento la idea de utilizar un encoder y aunque habia pensado en uno de 8 bits este tambien me viene al pelo. Perdona si estoy un poco torpe aun y pregunto demasiado, ya que probablemente te haga alguna pregunta mas.
> 
> saludos


 
BUenos dias, 

como bien te dice el boceto que dejaste me parece muy interesante, pero le estoy dando vueltas sobre como podria hacer la mecanica de la veleta teniendo en cuenta que admas tiene que estar practicamente libre de rozamientos para percibir con una buena sensibilidad el viento. Se os ocurre alguna idea al respecto??

saludos


----------



## ekio (Ene 22, 2010)

Aparentemente tema resuleto con un potenciometro sin topes y sin punto ciego de 20 KOhms. de todos modos sigo aceptando ideas diferentes, incluso veletas vendidas por catalogo de internet programables siempre que sean baratas.

saludos y gracias


----------



## ekio (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola a todos, 

como ya comente alguna vez estaba haciendo una estacion meteorologica como proyecto para la FP que estoy haciendo y me queda por programar el pluviometro...pero aunque parerzca una tonteria no soy capaz de definir bien las sentencias para que me sume los datos por cada vuelco del balancin.
he escrito algo asi de momento en su correspondiente funcion de lectura en C++:
*void Funcion02(void) *
*{*
*float Precipitacion; Pluvio=1; *
*if(Pluvio==1 && Pluviometro==1) //El Relé esta abierto en este caso*
*{ *
*Precipitacion=0.00; //es que no cae agua*
*}*
*else if(Pluvio==1 && Pluviometro==0) {*
*Precipitacion=0.36; //El pluviómetro se balancea y cuenta 0.36 mm *
*} *
*return Precipitacion; //Precipitacion ya tiene un valor y lo devuelvo *
*} *


El problema es que asi cuando el iman pasa por delante del relé REED solo cuenta un balanceo de cada 2 y no suma el total de agua recibida.
En fin, siuento venir con esta pregunta, pero en esta semana tengo que entregarlo y a ver si le puedo entregar todo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 28, 2010)

Primero tienes que resolver el analisis de lo que quieras que haga.

Defines las variables a utilizar y hay una variable que se ira incrementando cada vez que pase por esa secuencia.

Obviamente no puede rebotar la rutina a la linea de definicion de la variable, sino la misma se te pondra en 0.

Cuando debe contar tenes que usar un acumulador del tipo: 
precipitacion=precipitacion+0.36; 

para que acumule los 0.36 mas lo que tenia...

Como lo tienes escrito siempre vale lo mismo precipitacion.. 0.36

El C es un lenguaje estructurado. En una estructura defines las variables y en otra lo haces rebotar mientras esta en ejecucion el programa. Recuerda que en algun momento querras que pare y debera completar el ultimo ciclo para que te sume lo que tiene pendiente..


----------



## pajarodigital (Nov 21, 2010)

hola amigos, tengo una estacion meteorologica portatil inalambrica y tanto el trasmisor como la base receptora trabajan con pilas, el primero le coloque dos baterias recargables AA y la base utiliza 3 bat AA , lo que quisiera hacer es por lo menos al trasmisor anexar un panel solar para que me mantenga las 2 bat cargadas y evitar de acceder a el para el reemplazo de las mismas, por lo que si me ayudan con el porte de algun circuito se los agradeceria.
saludos


----------



## Wasmosy (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.solar-kit.com/epages/620.../Products/-70180-panneau-solaire-amorphe-0-3w ... ahi por ejemplo tienes un panel solar que te da 3.5 voltios ... lo que no dice es el amperaje que te da... ahi tenes el voltaje... y cargador de pilas hay unos cuantos esquemas por el foro... cuestion de buscar 


saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2010)

Otra posibilidad es que le sumes un pequeño generador eólico.

Saludos !


----------



## wejos (Feb 23, 2011)

hola que tal. tengo que hacer una estacion meteorologica que me mida humedad relativa, temperatura y presion( la humedad relativa y la temperatura con el componente SHT11, y la presion con el MPX4115).  lo tengo que representar en un Display LCD: HDG12864F-1, y con un Circuito RTC: PCF8563. si alguien me pudiese ayudar a realizar el programa en lenguaje c y con el micro pic16f877 se lo agradeceria un monton. gracias un saludo


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Feb 23, 2011)

Podrias revisar la de neoteo, es muy buena


----------



## victona (Sep 23, 2011)

yo me uno a esta platica, actualmente yo estoy haciendo una estacion meteorologica, solo tengo que hacer un sensor de temperatura, uno de temperatura, uno de presión barometrica, bueno esa es la parte de sensores que esta dentro de lo que cabe facil, pero si me falta el pluviometro, el anemometro y la veleta para medir la direccion.

el pluviometro pensamos hacerlo con un ultrasonico, 
el anemometro tambien con un motor, aunque tengo duda de como medir bien el voltaje que genere
y la veleta que tiene que medir 8 direcciones esa si no tengo mucha idea, bueno si pense con un encoder, pero nunca he usado ninguno o un acelerometro ese ya lo tengo pero tampoco se uzarlo todavía, entonces pensamos en usar unos optoacopladores, mi compañero dice que con tres, pero no estoy muy seguro que con tres quede, aunque ahorita pense que con uno queda, pero lo que me preocupa es como hacer lo mecanico tambien, para que si me marque las 8 direcciones. tambien pense que si podria hacer con un acelerometro.
si me pueden orientar estaria bien
de antemano gracias por la info y la ayuda


----------



## amc206 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hola amigos, le cuento q necesito hacer una estacion meteorologica. la cuestion es que necesito construir un anemometro, que es el que mide la velocidad del viento, y la direccion, solo que es con amplificadores operacionales, si alguien me pudiera hechar una manita, una idea de como hacerlo, se los agradeceria. grax!!


----------



## capitanp (Sep 26, 2011)

si, con amplificadores operacionales


----------



## espon (Jul 2, 2013)

hola gente del foro!! hace mucho que no ando por acá jeje falta de tiempo... bueno tengo una duda nomas.... sera posible armarme algo para poder mandar los datos de mi estación meteorológica marca sinometer wh1081 a internet sin necesidad de tener siempre una pc prendida?? la estación se comunica mediante una consola con pantalla táctil y en ella tiene un usb para subir los datos a un soft.! 

saludos! ...


----------



## espon (Jul 6, 2013)

encontré algunos por internet pero son caros.


----------



## chclau (Jul 6, 2013)

Y, como posible, si que es posible.


----------



## espon (Jul 6, 2013)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> Si, es posible
> jejeje



tienes idea como?? porque supera un poco mis conocimientos esto, me imagino q es un pic.


----------



## chclau (Jul 6, 2013)

No creo que un PIC pueda hacer eso, es mas, estoy casi seguro que no.

Una placa Raspberry puede llegar a hacerlo... pero no son cosas simples de hacer. Cuan caros son los que viste?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 6, 2013)

Casi concuerdo con Chclau, pienso que seguramente se podrá hacer con un pic o un arduino o semejante, pero va a ser mejor una raspi


----------



## espon (Jul 6, 2013)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> No creo que un PIC pueda hacer eso, es mas, estoy casi seguro que no.
> 
> Una placa Raspberry puede llegar a hacerlo... pero no son cosas simples de hacer. Cuan caros son los que viste?



2000 pesos argentinos sin contar envio que son otros 200pesos porque esta muy lejos el que los vende de mi


----------



## Jerinthon (Dic 25, 2018)

Hola, no se si alguien vea esto antes del siguiente año(2019), que es la fecha para cuando la necesito. Yo también debo hacer un pluviómetro tipo balancín, y  toda la estructura ya está (lo hice con sensor infrarrojo), mi problema es que no se como recopilar estos datos, en el osciloscopio me da una señal de impulsos entre dos voltajes definidos, lo que debo saber es cuantos impulsos tengo en un determinado tiempo. Les agradecería mucho si tienen alguna idea de como hacerlo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2018)

Para un pluviómetro no necesitas saber de impulsos si no los valores cada x tiempo y esos valores guardarlos o enviarlos según el método que  decidas


----------



## Jerinthon (Dic 25, 2018)

Pandacda
Eso es lo que mi di cuenta ahora. Estoy en un curso de instrumentación mecánica, y según mi profesor se debía conseguir pulsos y a partir de estos sacar la característica estática del sensor, pero ahora que los tengo noto que debía optar por otras opciones, el asunto es que sólo he recibido electrónica general o electrónica 1 entonces no tengo muchas ideas de como recolectar los datos de acuerdo al tiempo de cada vuelco del balancín.
Te agradecería si tienes alguna idea.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2018)

Si nos proporcionas más información del sensor y su implementación práctica, podríamos encontrar una solución


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 26, 2018)

No tiene nada que ver con el tiempo si no con el volumen de agua acumulado en el momento del vuelco de la cuchara por la superficie sobre el  embudo, contar estos y multiplicarlos por un factor que se corresponda con los mm de lluvia.

Si la lluvia es tipo llovizna, el balancín tardara mas tiempo que si es una lluvia torrencial, por eso digo que es independiente del tiempo.  

Hace años realice uno en base a micro-controlador para sustituir el de un pluviómetro que había sido quemado por una descarga eléctrica y solo quedo la parte mecánica pero este en la cuchara/balancín, usaba un sensor magnético y no óptico.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------

